# Giving away my cat.



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

It's been a long time since I posted anything, but this seems to be my last option right now.

Ed


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh what a shame and a sad situation.
First and foremost you really must get her spayed. I wouldn't consider rehoming her to anyone before this is done. You really don't want her to get into the wrong hands. Also you will find it much harder to rehome prior to spaying.
This might be a reason why she seemingly hates other cats too 
You could advertise her on other websites too - get some nice photos of her to show her off at her best.
Now is not a great time to find homes for cats, especially adults - but fingers crossed you get lucky


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

You don't have any family or friends who could maybe take her? 

That is so sad!

I agree, 100% get her spayed, don't want someone using her for breeding x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I was at uni a long time ago and I had a cat. My landlord said exactly the same....however I kept telling him I was going to send her home to live with my mum but never actually intended to. Eventually he turned a blind eye (pretended she didn't exist) once he could see she was house trained, clean and tidy.

I would have moved somewhere else if I couldn't have kept her with me though.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am unsure why you can't get alternative accom odation, are there really no oither places you can rent? 

Also you need to get her spayed before she is rehomed, it is unfair to expect a new onwer to get this done & unfair on your cat is she is then just used for breeding.

It may sound heartless but it amazes me the amount of people who only have pets a short time then get rid of them because they can't take them to their new place - this is soemthing that should have been thought throiugh initially & pet friendly accomodtaion researched


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I agree with the others.
Get her spayed ASAP and tell your landlord you are looking for a good home for her. When he sees she is no problem, you may be able to keep her. In the mean time, keep an eye out for alternative accommodation where cats are allowed, and inform all your fellow students you are looking for cat-friendly digs.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Am unsure why you can't get alternative accom odation, are there really no oither places you can rent?
> 
> Also you need to get her spayed before she is rehomed, it is unfair to expect a new onwer to get this done & unfair on your cat is she is then just used for breeding.
> 
> It may sound heartless but it amazes me the amount of people who only have pets a short time then get rid of them because they can't take them to their new place - this is soemthing that should have been thought throiugh initially & pet friendly accomodtaion researched


I realise it's not easy for everyone, but I'm moving soon and am only looking for rental properties that allow pets. Fair few around here. Not moving without Bagpuss.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> I realise it's not easy for everyone, but I'm moving soon and am only looking for rental properties that allow pets. Fair few around here. Not moving without Bagpuss.


Hope your move goes well! 

I do realise that it's difficult for people that's why I can''t understand why people would get a pet without reseraching the availibility of dog/cat friendly accomodation in the area.

When I rented I made sure I had options or I would never have had pets


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Hope your move goes well!
> 
> I do realise that it's difficult for people that's why I can''t understand why people would get a pet without reseraching the availibility of dog/cat friendly accomodation in the area.
> 
> When I rented I made sure I had options or I would never have had pets


Thanks!  I am fortunate in that I am moving by choice (touch wood); my landlord hasn't asked me to move out.

There are lots of places around here that will accept pets - I wonder if this is geographical or whether it depends on the property type? 

Anyway, in the worst case scenario, if I cannot find anywhere that'll accept the cat then I'll stay put, simple as.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

I'm struggling with the idea of a landlord that will allow students to live in his property but not a cat! Maybe things have changed a lot since I was at uni but remembering the states of the houses I lived in, you would struggle to find a cat that would demean itself to live in the student squalor.

Seriously though, you cannot even remotely consider re-homing an unspayed cat. Please get her spayed and try your best to find somewhere to live that allows cats. And if you do re-home then do not give her away for free.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

rox666 said:


> I'm struggling with the idea of a landlord that will allow students to live in his property but not a cat! Maybe things have changed a lot since I was at uni but remembering the states of the houses I lived in, you would struggle to find a cat that would demean itself to live in the student squalor.
> 
> Seriously though, you cannot even remotely consider re-homing an unspayed cat. Please get her spayed and try your best to find somewhere to live that allows cats. And if you do re-home then do not give her away for free.


I so totally agree about the student house...my son shared a hovel with three like-minded slobs not that long ago and yes, four cats would have been far better tenants. (Two of them are barristers now!!!)


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

Im a student and I have always looked for places that allow animals. There are places like that and to be honest as a student you move about anyways so why a move is a no-no I cant quite understand... :mellow: You knew for a fact that as a student you woldnt be living in the same place for years so surely when even considering getting a cat you would have taken into account the fact that you will HAVE to 'shop around' for properties when the time comes to move again? :mellow: 

Also - before getting this cat did you not include spaying into your starting budget? I have budgeted for the initial costs before even looking for my cats. Spaying, initial vet check, flea and worming were all an essential initial cost. (I have a feeling money is an issue why the cat is not spayed and not the 'stable vet' situation....) 

I dont want to sound harsh but if you know for a fact that you would have to move and wouldn't be able to compromise on properties and didnt have it in your budget to spay the animal, its a little bit careless to get the animal in the first place. 

I really hope you can find an animal friendly property and get the money to spay your furry baby. If not then I really hope you can find someone to take care of her.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know its not always esy to fid landlords who will allow pets, i think it also depends on the area too, but please do get her spayed, and dont give her away for nothing,people get free cats for dog bait sometimes, 
If you are a student the RSPCA would let you have a neutering voucher if you have proof of any benefits,


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

My landlord said that a cat is a no no for me but I took Pooh home anyway. As long as he doesn't find out I'm safe. If he finds out and wants to kick us out I will look for another place


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

She will be definitely getting spayed! I don't want her going unspayed anyway because I have this awful idea that she'll get pregnant straight away. She'll be done in the next couple of weeks hopefully (My mother is doing it at her vets cause my boys have been done there and she knows better) I was just mentioning that she is unspayed now. I was hoping someone could have her until the vets because i have to go back. Silly of me. 

And lucky for you, the girl who went uni and found a place with a cat. Believe me, this is completely the last thing I want to do. I love her. I've had her since she was just a few weeks old. She is my baby. 
We were never meant to keep her, she was injured as a kitten and needed care and the woman who had her was going on holiday so as someone who's worked with kittens before, I offered to take the kitten for a couple of weeks to make sure she was okay. 
Only we kept her. My landlord never agreed to have her, and now with issues with landlords, we've had to move into another of his houses, and he's found out. I've already signed a contract, and if I leave I have to pay for the room there and I wouldn't be able to afford to live anywhere else. Basically it's me or the cat. If we didn't have this issue, we would never had had to move and he would never have known. 
I would love to leave and live with her, but I am on my own financially and refusing to live there just isn't an option. 


I thought I would check here first because I didn't want her online and going to someone I know nothing about. I thought here I'd at least get some opinions and maybe even a good home for her? 

We were going to try and keep her in the house anyway, but with fines mounting up and random checks, I can't risk being homeless.

Edit: Yes, financially moving into another house is an issue. But not the vet. She was always meant to be done, but with travelling between cities and being so busy, none of us got round to do it. She's never been out of the house, she's wormed and flea dotted and had her vaccinations. We just had issues once she hit 6 months because by then I was always in my uni town, while the vet all my pets go to is my old one. I wanted to be at home in my home town when she got spayed. 

We were already living in the house when we got her. I know how stupid it was, but I honestly thought we could keep her. and then when we left, she would live with me in my house in my home town.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You need to contact CAB because your landlord cannot make a blanket ban on pets and needs to give a 'good' reason why you cant have a pet! This statement was endorsed by OFT. Unfortunately, this ruling is little known and landlords flout the law!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> You need to contact CAB because your landlord cannot make a blanket ban on pets and needs to give a 'good' reason why you cant have a pet! This statement was endorsed by OFT. Unfortunately, this ruling is little known and landlords flout the law!


Yes, this is true, EU law has forbidden the blanket "no pets" clause and so there must always be a good reason given....


----------

